# Propolis Tincture for bait boxes?



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Anyone ever use a propolis tincture to spray the inside of a bait box? Alcohol residue (is there any?) an issue. With old comb in box, is it just overkill? Thought it might help over come new wood smells. Thoughts appreciated
Rick


----------



## BayHighlandBees (Feb 13, 2012)

Solid pieces of propolis works well. I've rubbed in on areas at the front and top of the trap where the sun will shine on it and (re)heat it during the day. 
In the past I've even gone a far as melting some propolis with a blow torch on the bottom of a swarm trap. My wife could smell the propolis from the front yard when I was melting it in the back of the property (not a bad smell).

never tried using a tincture though.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah,,,,I will melt,rub propolis and wax on the inside to seal corners and holes. I use a lot scrap lumber. My wood working skills( I use the term loosely in my case  ) are not what you would call, honed to a fine edge. My joints often have spaces so I fill the gaps with wax. I've been spraying the outside of the bait boxes and tree base with a tincture. Smell seems to dissipate to me but guessing the bees will be able to detect it. I put a couple drops of lemon grass oil in the tincture and sprayed one box I have at my house. 
I guess I'll try some neon lights next LOL 
Rick


----------

